# UKBFF MR HERCULES 2008 Results



## DnSVideo (Nov 30, 2008)

Juniors

1st Kevin Foskett

2nd Alex Prodromou

3rd Jake Hurn

Masters Over 40

1st Nick Hobson

2nd Martin McGlynn

3rd Ian Hillsden

Ladies Body Fitness

1st Susan Chesters

2nd Francesca Giacomini

3rd Carrie Cohen

4th Victoria Gaunt

Masters Over 50

1st Mike Zschorn

2nd Chris Sheridan

Intermediates Under 80kg

1st David Kitt

2nd Gavin Sunshine

3rd Robert Cox

Intermediates Over 80kg

1st Max O'Connor

2nd Mark Butler

3rd Andy Jay

Ladies Fitness

1st Dawn Scholey

Intermediates Over 90kg

1st Petar Tafkov

2nd Martyn Rennison

Classic Class

1st Sean Ferguson

2nd Jamie Smith

3rd Jon Clark

4th Simon Burdett

5th Colin Heath

Up to 70kg

1st Kit Sae Yong

2nd Lee Blyth

3rd Przemko Gruszka

Ladies Over 55kg

1st Tracey Ann King

Up to 80kg

1st Lindsay Bruce

2nd Mark Maver

3rd Gooch Arora

Up to 90kg

1st Darren Nicholhurst

2nd Robbie Anchant

3rd Mitchell Gosling

4th Darren Casey

Over 90kg

1st David Talbot

2nd Dean McTernan

3rd Dotun Diya

4th Barry Pitts

Overall Lindsay Bruce


----------

